# Finally, a source for litter boxes again!!!!



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Purina sold them some years ago, and we have had to come up with oddball sources, and even make some for our new puppy owners, since Purina stopped selling them, and no one else made any specific ones we liked.

Finally, there is a source again. They even have a bunch of different colors to choose from. Prices are still full retail, but Petco is starting to sell them too.

Here is the new seller: http://www.puppygohere.com/ Their pictures look like they are using the recycled newspaper, which we hated for a number of reasons, so we use Pine Pellets sold for horse stalls.

Petco is selling the gray ones on ebay right now for 18 bucks or so.

I'm not saying it will be easy for you to train a Havanese that did not grow up with this system, but for our many puppy owners whose dogs were started at 3 weeks old, these boxes have been impossible to get for some years now. I'm posting this as a benefit to people who need good boxes. Good luck if you decide to retrain your dog.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you Tom!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The ones we ordered from the ebay sale came, and they look like they came out of the same molds as the ones that purina used to sell were made in. having the colors will please a lot of people rather than just the tan too.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

We are waiting to see if Dance is pregnant again. So, this is good timing for me. I may need several very soon! Tell Pam hello!


----------

